

Ask HN: What happens when your startup fails - throwawaway

What are some of the usual outcomes for the engineers when a startup fails?<p>I have worked at a startup that failed just once. When this happened the employees were not paid, and excuses were given. Sometimes we would be paid, and sometimes we would go for months without . At the end i was mostly paid back and found another job.<p>I realize that my story is probably not the most common outcome of a startup failing. Can you share yours?
======
debacle
Your story is probably the most common outcome of a startup failing, except
that in most cases if you're a founder not only have you not been paid but
you're also now in a poopload of debt.

